# Preseed or other lubricants?



## MooseGirl

Has anyone had any success with using a lubricant like preseed? I don't usually have trouble with lubrication, but a little extra couldn't hurt, right? I'm just trying think of ways to boost my chances when we try again this month.


----------



## Garnet

Preseed works great for ttc


----------



## Elski

I've heard really good things about Preseed! But I've always wondered, is it just good because it's sperm-friendly (whereas other lubes aren't) or is there something else that it does?


----------



## MonalisaH

wow, thanks for sharing, We were using KY Jelly hoping it will slide the sperm in all the way:) and I read online few min ago how it can inhibit the sperm etc.but different for everyone I am sure. I did not know I was reducing my chance of conceiving.

I will go to wallgreens get pre-seed to help me implant that Seed.

Happy Fruitful Year to us....


----------



## lisalisal

We are using Preseed and it is really the only lubricant that works for us; don't know yet if it has helped w/ conceiving but one can only hope! good luck!


----------



## alison29

I ordered conception plus lube i haven't gotten it yet though. It is like preseed only has Ca and Mg to help the swimmers. I guess anything will work better than baby oil or cetaphil. I do have trouble because there isn't much time to get in the mood, it's more like can we get this done in five minutes while the kids are eating breakfast?if not they will start banging on the locked door. Mine order better arrive soon I have about a week before we need.


----------



## tickledpink3

I used it to aid in the conception of my first child in 2010 and still have some I'm going to use when trying next month. As you said, it doesn't hurt to use it.


----------



## skweek35

I ordered my first lot of Pre-seed, as we cant get it in the shops here in the UK. 
So only got the chance to use it once this last week, but think I was already in the TWW. Will have to see next cycle if nothing happens this cycle.


----------



## Hope3

Someone in another thread suggested that I try Conceive Plus. I ordered it from Amazon but I've seen in Boots (UK). I'm in the tww zone as well, only started using it this cycle. I'll know next week if it has worked.


----------



## skweek35

I didn't realise we could get concieve plus at Boots! Do all boots stock it or only the bigger stores?


----------



## alison29

My conceive plus just arrived woo hoo.


----------



## Angelico

Pre-seed is great! I'm almost 35 (couple of months) and got it because I know I don't make as much CCM any more. We only tried for 2 months and have an early BFP! Trying not to get too excited as it's very early days yet but I'm sure it helped. Just don't go mad with it or your other half's 'lurve-stick' might escape! lol We also used CBFM to time it right - and I stuck my legs in the air afterwards lol.

ps: I got the CBFMonitor and Pre-seed on Amazon.


----------



## skweek35

You mentioned you stick you legs in the air afterwards. 
Does it matter if I just bring my knees to my chest? I find sticking my legs in the air really difficult as I am not that fit. 
I do put a pillow under my butt too.
Does it matter if I only bring my knees to my chest and not stick my legs in the air?


----------



## Angelico

skweek35 said:


> I do put a pillow under my butt too.
> Does it matter if I only bring my knees to my chest and not stick my legs in the air?

This made me laugh! :haha: I did the pillow too forgot that - and it's not a gymnastics competition so I think I did the knees to chest thing after a while too :thumbup: It does get a bit tiring holding them up to the ceiling, especially after several bouts of SWI :happydance:


----------



## skweek35

Angelico said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> I do put a pillow under my butt too.
> Does it matter if I only bring my knees to my chest and not stick my legs in the air?
> 
> This made me laugh! :haha: I did the pillow too forgot that - and it's not a gymnastics competition so I think I did the knees to chest thing after a while too :thumbup: It does get a bit tiring holding them up to the ceiling, especially after several bouts of SWI :happydance:Click to expand...

I love that - not a gymnastics competition!!! :haha: 
Glad to hear I'm not the only one who cant keep the legs up as long as needed. My legs start shaking after a few minutes!! :haha:


----------



## heavenly

skweek35 said:


> I love that - not a gymnastics competition!!! :haha:
> Glad to hear I'm not the only one who cant keep the legs up as long as needed. My legs start shaking after a few minutes!! :haha:

I hear ya! :wacko:


----------



## Hope3

skweek35 said:


> I didn't realise we could get concieve plus at Boots! Do all boots stock it or only the bigger stores?

I'm not sure but I have seen it in a couple of smaller stores along with all the pregnancy tests and ovulation kits.


----------



## alison29

I ordered mine off ebay it was sent from a seller in UK


----------



## skweek35

fab - will look out for it in the shops too


----------



## heavenly

skweek35 said:


> I didn't realise we could get concieve plus at Boots! Do all boots stock it or only the bigger stores?

Not sure about all stores, but I saw it in our Boots today, which is a large one. Have to wait til payday tomorrow to get it, as I need other vitamins etc as well!!


----------



## Angelico

Amazon had it at a really good price so don't be put off using them! I got everything there and they have super cheap ovulation sticks as well if you don't want to get a monitor. I really do recommend the Clear Blue one though - £60 but well worth the money.


----------



## skweek35

heavenly said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't realise we could get concieve plus at Boots! Do all boots stock it or only the bigger stores?
> 
> Not sure about all stores, but I saw it in our Boots today, which is a large one. Have to wait til payday tomorrow to get it, as I need other vitamins etc as well!!Click to expand...

Thanks for that 
I'm off to Bluewater tomorrow with a large Boots - so will see if they have any in stock, although I have just received my preseed.


----------



## maybethisit

I really think preseed helped us - we were ttc a year and then got pg second month of using it xx


----------



## skweek35

I think I received my preseed a little too late, so will defo use it next cycle. 
Feels like AF is about to get me, a whole week early - but thats HSG scans for you.


----------



## Just_married

We have been ttc since May, used preseed for 2 months and the conceive plus for two months, but this 2nd month we both took a reaction to it. Think we used it too often - so just a warning to be careful.

In the uk you can by conceive plus at any big boots store, it's at the shelf area where pregnancy tests are. Haven't seen any preseed anywhere in shops here tho, only online.

Like many of you I don't have a problem with CM but use fertility friendly stuff to increase my chances. Also trying soy this month tho so fingers crossed.

All the best to my fellow tryers xxx


----------



## Angelico

Just_married said:


> Also trying soy this month tho so fingers crossed.

Hey Just Married, what was up with the soy thing? Is it supposed to help you get pregnant? Because strangely enough I never eat soy but due to recent stomach bug / lactose intolerance I was using soy milk and rice milk instead of ordinary milk in my cereal... and got a BFP this month (2nd month trying - did use CBFM and pre-seed too I hasten to add!).

https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/tickers/pregnant-1326434400z0z1327298400z1.png


----------



## Just_married

Angelico said:


> Just_married said:
> 
> 
> Also trying soy this month tho so fingers crossed.
> 
> Hey Just Married, what was up with the soy thing? Is it supposed to help you get pregnant? Because strangely enough I never eat soy but due to recent stomach bug / lactose intolerance I was using soy milk and rice milk instead of ordinary milk in my cereal... and got a BFP this month (2nd month trying - did use CBFM and pre-seed too I hasten to add!).
> 
> https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/tickers/pregnant-1326434400z0z1327298400z1.pngClick to expand...

Aw congratulations! I took soy isoflavones from cycle days 2-7 because it does the same job as clomid, it makes your body produce more oestrogen which can stimulate larger eggs (I'm 40 and by my age we produce less oestrogen which can make eggs too small to be a potential pregnancy).
There is a ttc group on here which is titled "soy isoflavones, natures clomid" which explains it more. Apparently if your daily intake of soy is high (throughout the month) it hampers your ability to conceive tho, it's best to only take it for 5 days near the beginning of the cycle.
So delighted for your bfp!


----------



## Angelico

Very interesting - thanks for the explanation :thumbup: and also the good wishes! :happydance:

https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/tickers/pregnant-1326434400z0z1327298400z1.png


----------



## NAPzWife

Used Preseed and Softcups BFP in 2 cycles both times just not sticky beans--PRESEED is AWESOME have some this month to use with Clomid LPD low progesterone use 1/2 as much as they say to use really slippery lol It increases mobility by 85% and is used for IVF they also make FertilAid Vitamins for Men and Women Highly Recommend worked easier with the softcups no standing on head for an hour LOL


----------



## Elski

Just so you know UK ladies, Conceive Plus and a lot of the Clear Blue range is on buy one get one half price at the mo in Boots...


----------



## alison29

We used the conceive plus this cycle my husband loved it, me too.


----------



## skweek35

Oh think I might have to pay Boots a visit very soon!! stock up on tests time!! hehe 
Might just test tomorrow morning then! hehe just for interest sake.


----------



## heavenly

Went to Boots today, stocked up on Clearblue Fertility Sticks and Conceive Plus, not cheap, but hey ho!!


----------



## Coastdreams

Hiya,

I used pre-seed for the first time the other night and got a really bad burning/stinging sensation during intercourse and for about 30mins afterwards. Really wasn't expecting that!!

Will try it once more but if it continues i'll stop using it. Shame as i've heard good things.

x


----------



## heavenly

Coastdreams said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I used pre-seed for the first time the other night and got a really bad burning/stinging sensation during intercourse and for about 30mins afterwards.
> x

You are supposed to take it out of the box first! :wacko:

Sorry...silly Friday mood today...! :blush:


----------



## alison29

:loopy: lol take it out of the box first...Seriously though that is weird the burnign that stinks for you maybe try preconceive then.


----------



## Coastdreams

ah the box!! ha ha, thats where i was going wrong 

Good news is I used it again and it didn't burn!


----------



## heavenly

Coastdreams said:


> ah the box!! ha ha, thats where i was going wrong
> 
> Good news is I used it again and it didn't burn!

Good news. :winkwink:


----------



## samantha76

we been useing conception plus for last few months.bf like the feel of it to :)


----------

